# IBO shooter of the year



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

Do they count other tournaments in the shooter of the year other than the triple crown?


----------



## 3-D For Life (Apr 19, 2003)

You have to shoot in 5 of the 6 major IBO tournaments for the year and one of them has to be the worlds shoot. I dont think he made it to 5 IBO shoots to qualify for shooter of the year.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes he did not go to winter or spring national.


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

*levi*



smokin12ring said:


> Do they count other tournaments in the shooter of the year other than the triple crown?


Yea we all know Levi truly is the very best shooter (IBO)
And it is a faulty system if you sweep the triple crown and also the world championships , levi will never show at those other 2 majors because there is no money there or competition.


----------



## ssmelt (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn't know about the winter and spring nationals. That makes sense now. Thanks guys


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

I think its bs, not just for Levi but for anyone else. I think shooting the triple crown and world should be good enough, just another way for the IBO to make a few extra dollars and making you go to worthless shoots.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

politics.

Love Levi.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Nothing to do with politics or anything else. Those have been the guide lines for a long time.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

48archer said:


> I think its bs, not just for Levi but for anyone else. I think shooting the triple crown and world should be good enough, just another way for the IBO to make a few extra dollars and making you go to worthless shoots.


don't like them...don't go.
shooting the triple crown is good enough to be the national champion for the triple crown. Shooter of the year requires at least 1 of the spring or winter nationals, Levi knew this and I'm sure he's OK with it.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Last state I lived in also had a "shooter of the year" award. The secret to win is to go to every tournament. Placing at every tournament would make you win over the winner of half the tournaments. The idea is not to find the best shooter but to find the best shooter willing to spend the money by going to all the tournaments. Levi is the best shooter and we all know this. It does not matter is he is awarded the shooter of the year as we know he is the shooter of the decade.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Maybe there shouldn't be any requirements.. shoot your 1st arrow get a 12 you win shooter of the year, no need to go to any other tourneys.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

nochance said:


> Maybe there shouldn't be any requirements.. shoot your 1st arrow get a 12 you win shooter of the year, no need to go to any other tourneys.


Never happen...you cant get a 12 at a IBO shoot, only 11s. :wink:


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^ 
Lmao


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think the Spring Nationals had plenty of money in it for him to attend. He should have came to it, he could have seen me there.

Anywho, I'm sure he knew this and had something else to do.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

48archer said:


> Never happen...you cant get a 12 at a IBO shoot, only 11s. :wink:


getting my ASA and IBO mixed up . Plenty of whining in both 
I'm sure levi had comittments for the spring and winter nationals or he'd been there.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

nochance said:


> getting my ASA and IBO mixed up . Plenty of whining in both
> I'm sure levi had comittments for the spring and winter nationals or he'd been there.


Winter nationals was the same weekend as indoor nationals. He was turkey hunting with darrin during spring nationals.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Winter nationals was the same weekend as indoor nationals. He was turkey hunting with darrin during spring nationals.


Darrin should be ashamed of forcing Levi to go turkey hunting with him _making _the young man miss the hugely popular IBO Spring Nationals! Shame, shame, shame on you Darrin.......... I'm SURE Levi would have rather been at the tournament! :chortle: :chortle: 

Darrin, Levi should not have to miss a tournament just so you can have a hunting companion! Next year I will sacrifice MY free time so you won't be a lonely hunter.......and for Levi's sake I won't even charge you. No need to thank me, I like doing charity work.


----------

